# Amazing GREECE



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Its time to start a thread with pics from the internet about all Greece :cheers:
You can also post pics too (with credit of course )

*Athens, Capital of Greece*








http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj212/mariosstrofalis/Athensbynight.jpg









http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo150/trsachu/Athens/medcruise120.jpg

Greek Parliaments:








http://i391.photobucket.com/albums/oo359/kristian1225/Athens/HPIM0139.jpg

Athens traffic:








http://i536.photobucket.com/albums/ff323/dlloyd52/DSC00901.jpg









http://i536.photobucket.com/albums/ff323/dlloyd52/DSC00899.jpg









http://i536.photobucket.com/albums/ff323/dlloyd52/DSC00900.jpg

Parthenon:








http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff166/julieagee9/2008 Med Cruise/AthensGreece1.jpg









http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff166/julieagee9/2008 Med Cruise/TheParthenonAthens.jpg









http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c128/Aidna/Best Trip Fall 2008/7 Athens/CIMG0959.jpg


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

bravo... you did the best by opening such a thread... kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://i416.photobucket.com/albums/pp243/hmdavidson/5 Athens/CIMG0866.jpg









http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h149/ezzaopkos/CIMG2110.jpg









http://i391.photobucket.com/albums/oo359/kristian1225/Athens/HPIM0168.jpg









http://i391.photobucket.com/albums/oo359/kristian1225/Athens/HPIM0182.jpg

(Changing of the Guard):








http://i391.photobucket.com/albums/oo359/kristian1225/Athens/HPIM0147.jpg


*Pireaus*:








http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd308/moregie/Athens/IMG_0322.jpg









http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd308/moregie/Athens/IMG_0323.jpg

Zeas port, Pireaus:








http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg219/tindandt_photo/DSC01374.jpg


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice pictures.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks ^^



Kuvvaci said:


> bravo... you did the best by opening such a thread... kay:


kay:


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

christos....try resizing some of those pics.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rcbose/2396998182/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rcbose/2396999278/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2935111228/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/katrin_arnold/2978978782/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gertcha/2966998984/

Olympic Stadium of Athens:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/manitu/511962406/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/melanieandjohn/200829270/


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

Going to Greece is my dream.
I will make it there sometime soon, I hope.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

really amazing Greece


----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

hmm did u copy my idea? all around Turkey-- all around Greece??  nice pix.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

^^ come on, this is a general subject and it is a good time for christos to do it


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Athinas street (from flickr) ^^ :cheers:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/obzervatorium/423061760/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/obzervatorium/423066484/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/currybet/2688841601/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/partee/496675156/

In Plaka :








http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidden/89150830/

Various Athens streets:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alisonderry/1163738019/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rol1000/89456652/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/redcorgi/2672926053/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gesal/31535054/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/divingoff/2379233193/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/robwallace/2326776136/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eustaquio/2951831676/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/steveparkinson/517730422/


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> *Athens, Capital of Greece*


:cheers::cheers:nice pix


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

beautifull!


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi Chris,

Wow, lovely pictures and that's the thread I was hoping to see. Lovely shots as well. Keep up the good work and keep the pix coming 

Thanks,


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

I adore some pictures wich many people can't find anything to like because they look simple. But thank you very much.


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Lovely lovely Greece! There's so much to see in one little road, let alone the whole city itself. Wonderful keep up the good work


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks to all :cheers: ^^

*Athens towers*:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kargig/565041785/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vounisios/2604900846/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/565494024/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ptg1975/2679489135/

(Pireaus)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shpaintballer/993000894/

*Athens national gardens (Zappeio)*:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1467602528/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1467600332/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kasuo/1003206318/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kasuo/1003206284/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1487123085/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomakos/37847760/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/elliotfreeman/2586757806/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2878917562/


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Thats first time Im seeing towers in Athens!
but Athens very cute also without towers!
btw some pics reminds me of T-A!
christos u should open a new thread with Athens streelife!
Athens looks very vibrant city!
For sure must visit city!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Ah Greece! Cradle of Ocidental Civilization!! For a History teacher like me it's always inspirational to see Hella∑ in pictures like these!!


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

There are two things that i love in Greece, and one that i hate:


1 - The gigantic and hyper compact white urban agglomeration of Athens.  
2 - It's natural landscape beauties, mainly in coastal zones. :drool:

1 - They won in the final of Euro2004-Portugal, when we almost realized our dream of winning this competition in our own home!


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Very beautiful pictures Christos, thanks. I hope we will also get to see some places at the Ionian coast. The city of Patra, of which we have seen pictures, is also near the Ionian coast, isn't it?


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

The Ionian Islands... which is where I was born (and my father!) ......

*Kefallonia!*










and *Kozani, Makedonia* where my mother is from!


----------



## Smallville (Jan 31, 2007)

Greece is so beautiful!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> 1 - They won in the final of Euro2004-Portugal, when we almost realized our dream of winning this competition in our own home!


Sorry, but i am going to said that: Greece when plays good football, no one can stand against even Portugal :lol:




chicagogeorge said:


> The Ionian Islands... which is where I was born (and my father!) ......


Nice pics chicagogeorge, but where is the credit of them?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Argos town, Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/damiavos/526673444/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paul_kf/2935109757/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1852384419/

(Argos castle):








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paul_kf/2935960474/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fernandoelia/2890118153/

(Carnival man - Argos):








http://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewvanbrink/159931825/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicnac/483103704/
:lol:


----------



## Pirro (May 3, 2008)

beautiful landskape...!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks  ^^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Argostoli town - Kefallonia island, Eptanese region*








http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s183/dnanos/argostol.jpg









http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a87/paul_shevel/Kefalonia 2005/Argostoli.jpg









http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee193/LieselDear/LOUISIANA155.jpg









http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a87/paul_shevel/Kefalonia 2005/Argostoli_Harbour.jpg









http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a87/paul_shevel/Kefalonia 2005/Argostoli_Statue.jpg









http://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk317/Hartburn_Girls/b8.jpg


----------



## The Knowledgeable (Nov 8, 2007)

I love Mediterranean islands :drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Continue with Argostoli:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/425898829/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmchappell/2323201071/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/157834694/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/crispy789/2607264088/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/crispy789/2607262918/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/crispy789/2606436305/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/crispy789/2607263476/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/crispy789/2606435851/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/170685056/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Argostoli:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/theradleys/257453547/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iola0s_/1256129842/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/538106301/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmchappell/2324018402/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/robwallace/7926623/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/saxonfenken/2741765361/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/g_travels/2894004371/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/g_travels/2894845338/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/robwallace/294615363/


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

WOW mg::shocked::drool:

great pictures, every single one of them, but specially the over head ones taken from plane or hellicopter.

Christos Greece, keep carrying on, you are doing a great job promoting your beautiful country. :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thankd a lot :cheers1: ^^


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> There are two things that i love in Greece, and one that i hate:
> 
> 
> 1 - The gigantic and hyper compact white urban agglomeration of Athens.
> ...



[2] :lol:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Lovely sunny Greece, it makes me warm looking at these pix


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arta,Epirus*








http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/475485.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/9228685.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/9228677.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/9228664.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/9057262.jpg

The Brigde of Arta:








http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/7323063.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/2316624.jpg

Arta castle:








http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/2316588.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/2316552.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/43570.jpg


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

christos-greece said:


> Nice pics chicagogeorge, but where is the credit of them?



I got them off of flickr. I didn't copy this address.

Here is the link to the Myrtos Beach pic:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/201152808/


I can't find the origin of the Kozani photo


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Greek islands are simply fabulous!

My dream is to live on some of greek islands.My best friend is study greek lanquage and I study history,so it's good combination for as to develop some business in Greece


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

*Epirus*



> "Arha Ellas apo Oricias kai arhegonos Ellas Epiros"
> 
> "Greece starts at Oricus and the most ancient part of Greece is Epirus."
> 
> Claudius Ptolemy











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/307729864/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/robwallace/123741963/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitas/2746422594/sizes/l/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitas/2745585239/sizes/l/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitas/2746425914/sizes/l/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio (Mani), Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vasilis67/2069390042/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marite2008/2766367388/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonrowphotography/2633458914/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonrowphotography/2632637687/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vasilis67/2118272968/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vasilis67/2068345683/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/455825049/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sean_wallis/2807506673/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vasilis67/3045453314/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonnysegments/344077903/


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

nice pics!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks ^^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Gythio:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nungessers/1443652584/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1232960508/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/photo_hut/1259119986/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/my_postcrossing/2952951102/









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/2055959.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/6771050.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/2137930.jpg


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Greece is so beautiful. I've been wanting to visit since I was very little. One day I'll make it there!


----------



## Nagme (Nov 25, 2008)

Christos these pictures are amazing.Another country that I would love to visit.I especially want to see Thessaloniki.


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

Omg looks so peaceful and beatiful, i hope i could go some day to Greece.
Great pictures man.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Gythio kind of reminds of Catalina Island in Los Angeles Area 
Very beautiful


----------



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)

really amazing


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for your very nice comments folks :cheers:


> _looks so peaceful and beatiful_


It is :yes:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Giannitsa, Epirus*








http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/1956331.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/1661115.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/569130.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/1963975.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/13570111.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/9451031.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/1955485.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/9891329.jpg


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

Greek taste is my taste. I have a Greek last name, but I am not Greek.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really? ^^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grevena, Epirus*








http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/10262166.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/9964264.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/5395491.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/5673241.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/1205245.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/5916631.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/2358856.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/10261839.jpg


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Is there someone else in the Western world wich could say a bad word about our "mother"?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Halkida town, Evia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kevrekidis/2756042131/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moschos/2193549388/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moschos/2192762285/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moschos/2192753981/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moschos/2192693517/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moschos/2193495872/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moschos/2192761445/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moschos/2193504356/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moschos/2193486762/

(City-hall):








http://www.flickr.com/photos/moschos/2192707423/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moschos/2193530922/


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Athens, please calm down!! Please don't justify a death with another!


----------



## lunarCarpet (Feb 8, 2008)

Greece is such a beautiful country!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Continue with Halkida:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/moschos/2192739177/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moschos/2193524174/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moschos/2192712499/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moschos/2192721615/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moschos/2193475788/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/crystalginn/182431926/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anna_greece/2399546820/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anna_greece/351479127/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kevrekidis/2182825765/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anna_greece/383076377/


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice city I love it I hope i can go there sometimes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ioannina? ^^ Yeap it is a very nice city. I hope i can go there too


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Iraklio city, Crete*

*some pics of Iraklio are in first pages too*









http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z173/sevenevenstar_abroad/DSC00366.jpg









http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll64/jeffritopotts/Kifissia/C2287.jpg









http://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd343/cdm001/Crete 1/Crete154.jpg









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v395/frenchani/Greece/DSC_0177.jpg









http://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd343/cdm001/Crete 1/Crete126.jpg









http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff60/Leen1707/Greek Islands/Crete/Iraklion/Iraklio_fortress12.jpg









http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff60/Leen1707/Greek Islands/Crete/Iraklion/Iraklio_fortress08.jpg

Iraklio aquarium:








http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p38/slowcoach/Crete Holiday 2007/IMG_0134.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalamata city, Peloponnese*









http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq255/OLGAG86/gr_kalamata_11.jpg









http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa18/Leroma/Kalamata.jpg









http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w127/rscholes/Greece/Greece004.jpg









http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w127/rscholes/Greece/Greece001.jpg









http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w127/rscholes/Greece/Greece002.jpg









http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a339/stgreecestuff/000_1024.jpg









http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a339/stgreecestuff/000_1023.jpg









http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh189/jpag13/kalamata 2008/DSC03110.jpg


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

great country


----------



## tehrancity (Feb 10, 2008)

Cool pics, i think the greeks and persian have a bit just a bit similar cultures


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kalamata:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/140295927/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/douldouras/666184601/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/matee/236446195/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2159460756/

(Kalamata station):








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2565859636/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ferrocyanide/2953769076/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pafliots/2334394707/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/569389052/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/569388994/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/letsgobooks/2336033382/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tml/3114029359/


----------



## sm987 (Sep 18, 2008)

^^great pics! 
especialy like this one


christos-greece said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2159460756/


beautiful!!! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

It is beautiful... ^^

Some Kalamata pics:








http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/6916699.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/881540.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/881491.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/5371874.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/1498706.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/2671888.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/8680614.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/11811386.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/5130985.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/5131563.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/1175314.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/11811886.jpg


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

I love the aerial pic of the kalamata city, very cool


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kalamata city is cool indeed


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some pics from Kalamata:








http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/1175329.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/8442338.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/1175297.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/2671772.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/5131329.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/11967890.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/12519604.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/12520433.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/15738618.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/2671923.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalampaka town (with Meteora), Thessaly*









http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm279/pipelinepirate/Day 58/P1020754.jpg









http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm279/pipelinepirate/Day 58/P1020800.jpg









http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm279/pipelinepirate/Day 57/P1020738.jpg









http://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn118/A_Barbara/greeceandturkeyAPRIL2008007.jpg

Train station:








http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e358/heiman722/Greece - others/P1060389.jpg









http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc254/sagreecetrip2007/Ashcraft Photos/GreeceTurkey020.jpg









http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj219/cthitaram/Greece 26 December 2007 - 1 January 2008/71.jpg


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Incredible country, this is one of the most beautiful countries in Europe, and therefore one of the loveliest in the world, is also undoubtedly the most exciting country in the world, impressed by the stunning architecture, which incidentally is amazing, impressive All natural beauty of its landscapes, and no doubt that their cities are simply espectacuñares and unrivaled in the world because it presents a very particular style and pleasant. 
Athens is a point and apart, a city in itself captive impressive, the city that is one of the world's most beautiful, amazing and dazzling. 
Christos excellent thread-Greece !!!!!!!! 
The photos are really amazing.


----------



## Elbenderro (Nov 28, 2008)

Greece is a paradise on earth..wake up people :banana: !!!!!!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

SebaFun said:


> Incredible country, this is one of the most beautiful countries in Europe, and therefore one of the loveliest in the world, is also undoubtedly the most exciting country in the world, impressed by the stunning architecture, which incidentally is amazing, impressive All natural beauty of its landscapes, and no doubt that their cities are simply espectacuñares and unrivaled in the world because it presents a very particular style and pleasant.
> Athens is a point and apart, a city in itself captive impressive, the city that is one of the world's most beautiful, amazing and dazzling.
> Christos excellent thread-Greece !!!!!!!!
> The photos are really amazing.


Thanks a lot :cheers1: for your comments


----------



## oweeyman (Sep 8, 2008)

Greece 100% beautiful


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kalampaka:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/micke-fi/1995810920/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2216626592/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2339490063/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/randypeters/21783311/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3105347812/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kalampaka:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evilpeacock/2086225335/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/spap/3115722237/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nathangibbs/2834340300/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anaximandro/2815351448/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/evilpeacock/2087007094/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/evilpeacock/2087005514/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/evilpeacock/2087006940/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/evilpeacock/2086222915/


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Each photo from grace makes me sigh, a truly amazing country, beautiful, historic and modern. 
I love and I would go some day, that's my dream, being in greece at least once.
These pictures really beautiful Christ-greece


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Athens:
> (last year)
> 
> 
> ...


last year, at this time, I was right there....


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

WOw Incredible pics


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

So many beautiful pictures. Greece is very nice at this time of New Year and Christmas


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

^^ actually summer is better


----------



## bizzybonita (Jul 3, 2006)

Wonderful pictures .


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks to all kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Katerini city, Macedonia*

Central Square:








http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm279/pipelinepirate/Day 54/P1020578.jpg









http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h86/bsd1184/Greece/DSC00342.jpg

Katerini's park:








http://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp128/konkolya/Gorogorszag2008/P1030476.jpg









http://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp128/konkolya/Gorogorszag2008/P1030485.jpg









http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd70/violetaiso/Grecia 2006/d7f5re2.jpg

"Crowd" streets:








http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm279/pipelinepirate/Day 54/P1020575.jpg









http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm279/pipelinepirate/Day 54/P1020581.jpg


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

WOW, Amazing thread (and amazing title)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for your comment Pincio :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Katerini:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2603493289/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2604314984/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/r_alexandra-93/2879488865/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/r_alexandra-93/2879487451/

a very old building... someone to restore it:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/snow-owl/53161184/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/terezacharlie/2985514989/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/terezacharlie/2985514029/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/terezacharlie/2986369886/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/terezacharlie/2985516327/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala city, Macedonia*









http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o165/tuizal/Greece/IMG_1316.jpg









http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z31/nevenkata/tasos/DSCI3906.jpg









http://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm129/cchery77/Greece/100_4363.jpg









http://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii81/creativity_spell/Greece/Kavala.jpg









http://i318.photobucket.com/albums/mm426/steffi_k_photo/Picture030.jpg









http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh168/alex295a/28_Kavala_GreciaAquaduct3.jpg

at night:








http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk167/Nightfall2003/Special/KjzG16255333-02.jpg









http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n311/Launchablasta/Bulgaria a Recko/010920071331.jpg









http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c166/rock_in_april/Calatorii/Thassos/01 Autocar/Grecia026.jpg









http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c166/rock_in_april/Calatorii/Thassos/04 Ferry/Grecia558.jpg









http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l201/astecrix/Cities/Islas Griegas/e19a4ca2.jpg


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> *Athens, Capital of Greece*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


καλὸς


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kavala:









http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x192/timsplace0/Greece Trip/PICT0159.jpg









http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x192/timsplace0/Greece Trip/PICT0141.jpg









http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x192/timsplace0/Greece Trip/PICT0072.jpg









http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x192/timsplace0/Greece Trip/PICT0077.jpg









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v373/sp759/greece/Greece-day_two-090.jpg

city-hall:








http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x192/timsplace0/Greece Trip/PICT0208.jpg









http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x78/aka_desu/viatges/Kavala/IMG_3226.jpg









http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa146/RoseNoire69/DOD Live In Greece 2008/P1090313.jpg









http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd39/Nuissance_photos/Kavala/IMG_2356.jpg









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v373/sp759/greece/Greece-day_two-133.jpg









http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e115/shotokan_79/Greece/IMG_0697.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kavala:








http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z128/inflighthazard/Kavala and Thassos GR 07-2007/102_2046.jpg









http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c166/rock_in_april/Calatorii/Grecia 2008/20080816_3761.jpg









http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa146/RoseNoire69/DOD Live In Greece 2008/P1090303.jpg









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v373/sp759/greece/Greece-day_two-041.jpg









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v373/sp759/greece/Greece-day_two-222.jpg









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v373/sp759/greece/Greece-day_two-063.jpg









http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k277/rodeo_cowboy79010/GREECE TRIP/101_3293.jpg









http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x78/aka_desu/viatges/Kavala/IMG_3227.jpg









http://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb308/albena1113/MTB - Thassos 27 April - 1 May 2006/c5f9.jpg









http://gi266.photobucket.com/groups/ii274/2R722YB0SF/100_1927.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kerkyra city (Corfu) - Kerkyra island, Eptanese*









http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb120/rbuijtendijk/IMG_0956.jpg









http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa84/himarios/Corfu1.jpg









http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z265/avism/Europe/Greece/Grecia2.jpg









http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s78/kavos27/kerkyra-pic8x56.jpg









http://i454.photobucket.com/albums/qq266/Fiets1989/Corfu/Corfu2008248.jpg









http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd208/philseattle/Corfu Greece/Corfu.jpg









http://i454.photobucket.com/albums/qq266/Fiets1989/Corfu/Corfu2008005.jpg









http://i374.photobucket.com/albums/oo188/effie214/Corfu/CorfuTownBuildings.jpg









http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa203/Crizu/Corfu/DSC06049.jpg









http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m13/woopsadaisy/Corfu/Korfu2007064.jpg









http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f317/TopazScorpio/Corfu/DSC02313.jpg









http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f317/TopazScorpio/Corfu/DSC02314.jpg


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Amazing indeed!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ :cheers1:

Kerkyra continue:








http://i454.photobucket.com/albums/qq266/Fiets1989/Corfu/Corfu2008018.jpg









http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e264/lylemccance/corfu-town1.jpg









http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q50/woodys555/PC090133.jpg









http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn124/YDOYOUREAD/Corfu/Cruise08261.jpg









http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn124/YDOYOUREAD/Corfu/Corfushops.jpg









http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh225/dutchieeeee/2008/DSC00604.jpg









http://i517.photobucket.com/albums/u340/mina2361/Corfu.jpg









http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh225/dutchieeeee/2008/DSC00599.jpg









http://i419.photobucket.com/albums/pp273/Browntown_08/Corfu Greece/DSCF0797.jpg









http://i314.photobucket.com/albums/ll403/jjwanders/European Vacation/10 Corfu/HPIM0599.jpg









http://i314.photobucket.com/albums/ll403/jjwanders/European Vacation/10 Corfu/HPIM0596.jpg









http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m74/peterh337/corfu-big.jpg


----------



## GeloHC (Jun 27, 2008)

Paradise 
PS. I'm waiting for Skiathos :cheers:


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

Beautiful country with many fantistic cities!


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

This place, I bet, will attract a alot of American tourists,


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

so many amazing pics here.. christos!
every city shows splendid historic feeling.. surprise.!


----------



## new bulgaria (Dec 8, 2005)

^^Nice shots of Kavala. From what I hear Bulgarians from Sofia are snapping up properties in the city and its surroundings as Kavala is as far for them as Varna on the Black Sea. This is really cool. The EU will let both countries realize their full potential. We are already best neighbors anyway. Group hug!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for your comments :cheers: ^^



noonghandi said:


> This place, I bet, will attract a alot of American tourists,


A lot of tourists from all the world, actually


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kerkyra:









http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a177/mateuca/Insula Corfu - Grecia/DSC01803.jpg









http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m203/Ruby2010/Corfu/IMG_0279.jpg









http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u251/grece2007/Corfu/DSC_2302.jpg









http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd302/pershoon/Corfu/IMG_0378.jpg









http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh225/dutchieeeee/2008/DSC00659.jpg

[email protected]








http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj248/iversen713/324.jpg









http://i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr192/thegardners_2008/P9070111.jpg









http://i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr192/thegardners_2008/P9070108.jpg









http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q382/tony_jill/IMG_0388.jpg


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Thanks for your comments :cheers: ^^
> 
> 
> A lot of tourists from all the world, actually


I just said that because once an American friend and I were visiting Prauge and she insisted on eating at the McDonalds while I was trying to convince her to try local food. We ended up eating at McDonalds.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

noonghandi said:


> I just said that because once an American friend and I were visiting Prauge and she insisted on eating at the McDonalds while I was trying to convince her to try local food. We ended up eating at McDonalds.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

amazing pics as always


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks ZOHAR :cheers: ^^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Komotini town, Thrace*









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/203828.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/493629.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/4190935.jpg

>>>








http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/4027715.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/2468890.jpg


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Lovely and high quality shots of Kerkyra. Greece for sure has many nice tourist spots


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Komotini:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/siradavis/1146464909/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/siradavis/1147304774/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vavatsiklis/3071662272/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vavatsiklis/2819059166/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hvolkancengiz/3111090353/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vavatsiklis/3062349580/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vavatsiklis/2818190843/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vavatsiklis/2083230053/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vavatsiklis/2818188463/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vavatsiklis/2819044348/

Komotini on fog:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vavatsiklis/3198408229/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/taver/589561650/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/taver/589168329/


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

:eek2: 1 word: Incredible!!! I have always wanted to go to Greece so bad. After seeing this pics I know I HAVE to go.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks eduardo :cheers1: ^^


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

For Serbs Greece is basically no1 pick for summer


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Korinthos town, Peloponnese*









http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z19/kellystand/S7300177.jpg









http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z19/kellystand/S7300178.jpg

street singer:








http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z19/kellystand/S7300140.jpg









http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z19/kellystand/S7300152.jpg

Korinthos istmus:








http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc153/greek_daemon/PICTURES from GREECE/2569.jpg









http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m57/den_leei/korinthos-diagoras/diagoras3.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kos town - Kos island, Dodecanese*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/525057946/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2655785358/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/minted-stereo/1463979477/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3077166951/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/_molly_/220109198/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3031983231/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/honeyroastd/662042095/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/honeyroastd/662036809/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/honeyroastd/662035525/


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

That body of water is great for water skiing.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

No need to comment...the title of this thread says it all really.  :cheers:


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

I like the outdoor cafes, architecture of the buildings, great history and nice! Truly amazing.


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

noonghandi said:


> This place, I bet, will attract a alot of American tourists,


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kozani, Macedonia*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2902282291/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/georgekordellas/3134856460/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/georgekordellas/3134853168/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/georgekordellas/3134030525/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/georgekordellas/3134745406/

City-hall:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/georgekordellas/3134700438/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/donnasphotos/608928839/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kozani:








http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c166/rock_in_april/Calatorii/Grecia 2008/20080816_3753.jpg









http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c166/rock_in_april/Calatorii/Grecia 2008/20080816_3752.jpg









http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff225/InorRoc/KOZANI.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tassos_k/3050400028/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/georgekordellas/3134756838/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/georgekordellas/3133881127/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/georgekordellas/3135262928/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/georgekordellas/3134445723/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1247363907/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lamia town, Central Greece*

>>>>>>








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c3/Lamia_Panorama.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stella_isabella/494454457/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3098133882/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/265818238/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/saminee/1451996415/









http://www.greecephotos.gr/gallery/albums/userpics/10397/Λαμία_7.jpg









http://www.greecephotos.gr/gallery/albums/greecephotos/lamia/lamia_5.jpg


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

where did you born christos??


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Pictures are relevant to the topic


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> where did you born christos??


In few words in Athens...
The hospital which i borned belong to Kifissia area, but since 3 years old all my papers (birth date e.t.c.) are in Athens municipality...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ww_lodz said:


> Pictures are relevant to the topic


Of course


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

more pictures please.


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

christos,

you know that traditional dances too??
very nice! like borat says : "i like"


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Few pics about Lamia:








http://www.stadia.gr/lamia-f/lamia-f1th.jpg

at New Year eve:








http://www.greecephotos.gr/gallery/albums/greecephotos/lamia/lamia_9_0.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Larissa city, Thessaly*
*You can see "Larissa" pics also in the first pages of this thread...









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pilotos/2752509067/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pilotos/2650511440/









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/641315.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/365705.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/1087694.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/365808.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/855244.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/855353.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/365763.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/855309.jpg


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

I have to visit Greece, looks like a paradise :cheers:


----------



## lunarCarpet (Feb 8, 2008)

Indeed, it looks amazing!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lefkada town - Lefkada island, Eptanese*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1446702291/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1447555902/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1446649595/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixel8ed/1320145546/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sueli/339564638/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pekkati/162970207/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2782489536/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mekolme/510021252/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lefkada:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sueli/339558745/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2124166499/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2124163955/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fiorinaldo/2917906989/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/melanieandjohn/134392877/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixel8ed/1319256069/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2782493796/


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos Ortega  ...with credit much better


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

^^ I agree. Nice photos.

Christos, you will probably tell me: Do you have some map, where I can see the areas restricted from constructions and allowed for constructions near Athens? Or anything like that...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Leros town (other name: Lakki) - Leros island, Dodecanese*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3233104936/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3233105242/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sherrett/55368657/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/christophercomnenos/2504349623/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kjellarneberntsen/2675690237/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kjellarneberntsen/2676511058/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kjellarneberntsen/2675680577/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kjellarneberntsen/2676511288/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kjellarneberntsen/2675680271/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sergiopigo/2528959294/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

rick123 said:


> Christos, you will probably tell me: Do you have some map, where I can see the areas restricted from constructions and allowed for constructions near Athens? Or anything like that...


I dont have a map for that... i will search internet and if i find anything i will post it...


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

what are these towers on top of the mountain?


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

^ they are wind mills.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Ortega-Galatian said:


>



Lovely set of pix. Thanks Chris


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Actually those pics are from Ortega... :cheers:


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

Ortega-Galatian said:


>


Greece is really beautiful, perfect. 
What building is this? Surrounded by guards?


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

That is the Hellenic Parliament located off Syntagma Square.


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

^^ thanks


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks Giorgio ^^

Few pics about Leros:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/74214376/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/74214373/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3233100522/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3233101832/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3232251705/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3233101658/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3232252597/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3232251401/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesologgi, Central Greece*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/okipous/240258493/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/okipous/239587750/









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/3515067.jpg









http://flickr.com/photos/theano2008/695638234/









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/6906385.jpg









http://i1.trekearth.com/photos/45639/dsc_5687.jpg


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

:cheers:


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

Are these sea roads?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Looks like a sea road, but actually is the border line of those salt lakes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Mesologgi:









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/42573.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/3325384.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/42575.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/11577859.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/12824947.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/2846043.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/7329183.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/11280105.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/2153842.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Mesologgi:









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/7797815.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/582017.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/1181176.jpg

Old train station:








http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/2845995.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/2866413.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/2153835.jpg


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

The sea roads and pix by Ortega are so beautiful


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

up


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesta town, Chios island*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1274989800/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/night_hawk/866355506/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1362520814/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/786266703/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1362521710/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1803268485/


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

stone & flowers, that colors :drool:


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

these last pictures set is really nice and tranquil, no people to disturb the view, unbelievable beauty.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> *Patra city, Peloponnese*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely Patra


----------



## Leofold (Dec 8, 2006)

Very nice pictures, so Mediterranean!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks guys :cheers1:

Few more about Patra:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/744394100/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnstam/1461130617/









http://lh5.ggpht.com/_cyCdGCVqfJY/SH-N8J1JWDI/AAAAAAAAADU/YhFg9UV5wSY/Rion_02.jpg









http://www.igogreece.com/apFiles/Photos/moPhoto1105-patra.jpg









http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/01/0a/86/ed/the-municipal-theatre.jpg









http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/00/1c/03/eb/patras.jpg









http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/00/1c/03/e8/patras.jpg









http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/01/0a/86/ee/view-of-the-city-from.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pigadia town - Karpathos island, Dodecanese*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1775443694/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1560170067/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/perras1d/1507383673/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/amenon/1450055218/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/527486067/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/davorin/1231317677/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/janerik_sundh/778894031/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/michi_p/484887459/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2908663429/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wimbledonian/269966668/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Pigadia town, Karpathos:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/177594500/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ess-jay/2480254484/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ess-jay/2479440385/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/michi_p/1448928311/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ouf69/523321912/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/serieuse/2773302615/









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/25/36270353_555c9cc738_m.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2908625037/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2909472074/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Few about Pigadia town:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/baengel/2528400267/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2909472208/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sitestory/1503768106/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/156603614/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2908624931/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/156603856/


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Is Pigadia town in an island or it is in the main land?

So cute :hug:










http://www.flickr.com/photos/sitestory/1503768106/


----------



## yianni (Sep 27, 2008)

**



alitezar said:


> Is Pigadia town in an island or it is in the main land?
> 
> So cute :hug:
> 
> ...


pigadia is a town on the island of karpathos which is next to crete in southern greece


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Maybe I missed it, but any pictures from Crete?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Metsada said:


> Maybe I missed it, but any pictures from Crete?


Iraklio and Chania pics are in previous pages, next will be Rethymno and Siteia (Ag. Nikolaos)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pireaus city (Athens), Attica region*

1958:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rbglasson/3321843605/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thewolf/5700489/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cbcat/2352552786/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tasos_/2655153579/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marirom/364630320/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/smkurtas/2251729603/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yahl/149876687/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/melissam7/3321987527/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1714560671/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1219424552/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Pireaus:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/peacecorrespondent/2177125597/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/philk37/518149696/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kristieg/473818863/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1480043311/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/damfast/1316281501/

Metro Station:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2097267922/









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2341/2253675334_ff1ce6aaf9_b.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chinko/2253688860/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chinko/2252912975/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chinko/2252871653/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chinko/2252908405/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chinko/2252941593/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chinko/2253646872/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chinko/2253656486/


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ lovely new picx Chris :cheers:



yianni said:


> pigadia is a town on the island of karpathos which is next to crete in southern greece


Thank you


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

Great photos! Amazing posts!

This was nice:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3131/2655153579_6239048b4a_o.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pothia town - Kalymnos island, Dodecanese*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3308422549/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/snowsomething/295524556/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1397049645/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/samjudson/1429510440/

(tilt-shift efect):








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3284238105/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marite2008/2792714695/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/538475592/

General view:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/marite2008/2793570620/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sitestory/2875584546/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sitestory/2875585790/

cute cat 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sitestory/2875585190/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Pothia town:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirstenfagnan/284623064/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/froderik/211601970/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/froderik/211601761/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/froderik/211601496/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirstenfagnan/284623101/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirstenfagnan/284623081/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirstenfagnan/284623026/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3309243892/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/miasik/1212235411/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2674511389/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2675328130/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paul139/1360379271/


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

^^ Oooooo.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More photos about Pothia:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kalymnos77/2939252696/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/froderik/211603699/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcobonino/1305286223/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alaingourmelon/3053251631/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2848625182/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2847791407/


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

Pothia is gorgeous!


----------



## Leofold (Dec 8, 2006)

Very nice pics, thanks!!

just one question, the mountains around Pothia are pale, is this because they are rocky? Normally classic Mediterranean pine forests should be there, am I wrong?


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Life must so caaalm there, hmm....


----------



## Didoluva (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanx guys for sharing these pics with us, simply worth the visit!


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Can we have some more of Athens too ?


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

^^ Still waiting for Christos to climb up the Ymittos Mountain!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Possible in few months; i dont know exactly... i live almost in Athens city center, every day (Monday to Friday) i work until 16.00 at least... When i found an empty "space" i may "climb" Ymittos Mount



ww_lodz said:


> Life must so caaalm there, hmm....





alitezar said:


> Can we have some more of Athens too ?


Wait for the part II (in this thread)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Pythagoreio town:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vounisios/2491514051/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/phaethon72/2817038060/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pokpok/2498553599/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/phaethon72/2816195657/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/phaethon72/2817008964/

Pythagoras statue:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sat9/2652005759/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/phaethon72/2816174685/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sat9/2652007997/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/phaethon72/2816163993/


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

What a beautiful country. I like the last pic you posted Christos, very peaceful


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rethymno town, Crete*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markop/2086389146/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peacecorrespondent/2480243748/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/m-j-s/275233649/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/71spyros/2620453596/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/winninator2003/659700506/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3178830448/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3186663645/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3186694107/

Rethymno's park:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3186663637/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3186650571/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3186663627/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Shapoor said:


> What a beautiful country. I like the last pic you posted Christos, very peaceful


Thanks its really beautiful photo 


Rethymno town
Old part:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3186663629/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3186648813/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3187489126/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peacecorrespondent/2480238038/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirstenfagnan/325912731/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/winninator2003/659699028/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/m-j-s/306757788/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3178883932/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2971485193/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/m-j-s/306758324/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/71spyros/2288791632/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/taver/542790066/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Rethymno town:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/taver/542902799/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/taver/542790778/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/taver/2262649758/

old port:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fscottgraham/1163829865/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anjok/1806283924/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/asofstead/3412469606/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anjok/1805461631/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lebohemien/2946191163/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1720278617/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2697161866/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tjstevens82/2116966344/


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

Here are a couple more from Rethymno:


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

Here a few of Plomari, on the island of Lesvos, Greece. It was past on in the alphabetical order of postings but I think it deserves a few shots.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for those pics ^^ bluedome :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rhodes city, Rhodes island*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tommyhj/1935870190/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/majkakmecova/2416365627/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/majkakmecova/2417182430/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/purpleglitter/2351156248/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wimmulder/629418/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/majkakmecova/2416353751/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2611156143/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2611135631/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2611969694/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/percysnoodle/738008218/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/notam/251385884/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gkriniaris/2688336149/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2611969574/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mailmark/273855286/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2916229371/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/darkescamp3/2092565081/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Rhodes city:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mailmark/273855308/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ae1shooter/351135189/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/323804944/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mailmark/273856886/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2935166116/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1463755670/

Aerial view:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cmgramse/1022198160/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bazylek/3222432447/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2307353584/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sfynxx/1139905633/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2335685866/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaletta/1845092736/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/323804946/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/curlewpd/1810434631/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/curlewpd/2051272266/

More pics about Rhodes after 22 April :cheers:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

So historical and beautiful!


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

>


Snow in Greece? wow


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

What is the Part II of the thread ??
Also lovely pix on this page, so nice


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

elbart089 said:


> Snow in Greece? wow


Yup, and it's pretty much an every year occurrence. Maybe not so common right on the beaches, but the mountains get a lot of snow, enough where it supports almost 20 ski resorts. Greece is in southeast Europe, which means it's closer to the core of the cold (Russia) in winter than many other farther western countries, even at much higher latitudes. 

Due to the anticyclonic rotation of weather systems, as they pass Greece, north and northeast winds pull the cold air way south producing conditions conducive for a good amount of snow. The same systems passing through Spain, England, or France, for example, have to fight off the warming effects of the Atlantic and the North sea, which are not a very good sources of cold air as they are liquid which means they are above freezing.

I hope I didn't get too technical on you guys, but now at least you know why it snows in Greece


----------



## tonyboy (Mar 2, 2006)

*amazing greece*

^^ thank you my friend..now i am educated about the snow..technically speaking..i love greece, the culture..the sexy women (...you greek men are so lucky :nuts: )..and the parthenon..i can not wait to go back and visit again..:cheers:


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

tonyboy said:


> ^^ thank you my friend..now i am educated about the snow..technically speaking..i love greece, the culture..the sexy women (...you greek men are so lucky :nuts: )..and the parthenon..i can not wait to go back and visit again..:cheers:


No problem! Here is a quick trip through the islands when they are snow covered:

Chios:








Naxos:
















Crete:








Evia:
























The same mountain on this last shot was photographed by me in early July 2001, from a much lower elevation. There was a still small little slither of snow still visible in a shady spot of the mountain, which is very impressive for early July. An avalanche must have dramatically increased the depth in that area and coupled with a cool spring I can see how it survived so long.
Paros:
















Skopelos:
























Skiathos:








Mykonos:










Needless to say the mainland gets a lot more snow than these island locations I posted.


----------



## oldirty718 (Feb 21, 2009)

elbart089 said:


> Snow in Greece? wow


si, amigo!  80% of Greece is mountain terrain, where the alpine Mediterranean 

climate can be really really harsh and very snowy during winter. The temperature 

can drop up to -35c! Here are some of Greece's ski resorts, and a few pics aswell:


----------



## Olympios (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for these snowy photos guys! They are really awesome and show another, less known, face of Greece.


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

Nysiros Island:


























































































Inside the crater of the volcano found on the center of the island:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

alitezar said:


> What is the Part II of the thread ??
> Also lovely pix on this page, so nice


After the last post in Alphabetical order (last letter with town or city is "Z"), then automatically here in this thread, i will start #2


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Bluedome said:


> Nysiros Island:


Wow I love this place, also Chios looks heavenly beautiful in winter


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Chios is very cold in winter, especially in mountains...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Continue of Rhodes city:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/462665443/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/martinhronsky/1200048155/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/martinhronsky/1200909274/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/martinhronsky/1200992090/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/martinhronsky/1200858952/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/martinhronsky/1200985356/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/martinhronsky/1199933783/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/martinhronsky/1200102889/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dgarnold/1456254022/









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3028/2611969252_7122bc372c_o.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carolinebeatriz/1418004165/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carolinebeatriz/1418886948/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dopey_boy/472048535/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeeeeeandlo/220355376/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeeeeeandlo/220378678/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sitia town, Crete*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/littleroundtop/2373638506/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sugarenia/2707519892/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/littleroundtop/2372800917/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2491247551/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/876845135/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2166580625/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/katozakros/2266632831/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/katozakros/2267419904/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/katozakros/2267424292/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/katozakros/2266633427/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/katozakros/2267421622/


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

its really amazing...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sitia:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmringaas/2218976507/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canadagood/3067482557/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2447913389/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/746087599/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmringaas/2418573615/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmringaas/2219769686/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hermanschimmel/256303955/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2846209078/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2959118636/


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> After the last post in Alphabetical order (last letter with town or city is "Z"), then automatically here in this thread, i will start #2


very cool. Thanks


----------



## arashmordad (Jan 8, 2009)

Rhodes and Nysiros are sooo beautiful, efkharisto for the pics


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome :cheers1:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

These narrow streets with white houses around them look stunning! ))


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

oldirty718 said:


> si, amigo!  80% of Greece is mountain terrain, where the alpine Mediterranean
> 
> climate can be really really harsh and very snowy during winter. The temperature
> 
> can drop up to -35c! Here are some of Greece's ski resorts, and a few pics aswell:


Wow! So many ski resorts in such a small mediterranean country. Amazing:nuts:


----------



## arashmordad (Jan 8, 2009)

^^ Well Greece is the country of Mt. Olympus. Don't you think with a mountain that reaches the heavens there won't be any ski resorts?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sitia photos:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2424260389/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/palekastro/305691882/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dabyana/774716097/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/746087589/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/clizzine/1440525524/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hermanschimmel/256303953/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3399205308/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Next town: SERRES


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Serres town, Macedonia*









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo5/5479a.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo5/5525.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo5/5513.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo5/5724.jpg









http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/3534372.jpg









http://static4.bareka.com/photos/medium/17941255.jpg









http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/5093721.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo5/5717.jpg









http://static3.bareka.com/photos/medium/17947146.jpg









http://static1.bareka.com/photos/medium/15621420.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo5/5722.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo5/5700.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo5/5723.jpg









http://static3.bareka.com/photos/medium/17968958.jpg









http://static2.bareka.com/photos/medium/17943161.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo5/5544.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo5/5549.jpg


----------



## yianni (Sep 27, 2008)

**



SnowMan said:


> *Turkish flag in Greece*
> :shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:


why should there not be a turkish flag ? if u look carefully u shall see other national flags greeks are easy going people we love all as long as they are good


----------



## kemet1984 (Jun 22, 2008)

Volos, Lefkada, Trikala - all spectacular! Unmatched views!


----------



## arashmordad (Jan 8, 2009)

^^ I also see the Danish, Italian, and Israeli Flags. I'm guessing it's an international section


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Xanthi town, Thrace*









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo3/3363.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo3/3364.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo3/3365.jpg

Xanthi in 2003:








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo/154.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3491142027/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adrias_personal/2992216685/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adrias_personal/2993068856/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2921435684/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2920594089/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2921434568/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2920591651/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2921430746/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2483264736/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikolakis/1315640362/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/taver/586867605/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/backos/3504075341/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/backos/3504078537/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3440633281/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3440631785/









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo1/1688.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Xanthi town
panorama by night:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3437326905/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/backos/3431056703/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/the_piecar/3429948572/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3412045830/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikosv/3360038533/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cubearchlab/3325524612/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cubearchlab/3325519708/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moschos/3321908659/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3164124722/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3164125502/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3163289623/

Pazari (public market):








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adrias_personal/2992211119/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alperuzu/2855576869/


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> *Xanthi town, Thrace*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this shot. such a classy cat. Thanks Chris :hug:


----------



## NEWWORLD (Feb 21, 2006)

Greece is AMAZINGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

Great pics Χρηστο!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for your comments guys :cheers1:

Finally i change opinion about #2: i will open a new thread (soon); this thread will remain open too :cheers:
Be patient


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zakynthos town (Chora), Zakynthos island (Eptanese)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tobra/3536909818/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/erbesdavid/2893987025/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixelthing/3589245022/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3262916089/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3185120770/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rab36/3124862623/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3118174159/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rab36/3110724859/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/haroula08/3098115617/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/heatheronhertravels/3016607762/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/heatheronhertravels/3005833378/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/heatheronhertravels/3004894689/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/heatheronhertravels/2979281422/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/heatheronhertravels/2974361778/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lauratenea/2974246950/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/annushka_74/2915568937/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/erbesdavid/2894900478/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/erbesdavid/2893324268/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/erbesdavid/2887650305/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/erbesdavid/2887649925/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/erbesdavid/2888484284/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Please visit this thread too: Amazing GREECE vol.2
Thank you :cheers1:


----------



## tonyboy (Mar 2, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Please visit this thread too: Amazing GREECE vol.2
> Thank you :cheers1:


amazing chistos....am still enjoying your amazing greece vol 1....am not done yet my friend.....:lol:...:cheers:


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

:bow:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for your comments


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Very nice pics! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More pics about Zakynthos soon...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Zakynthos town:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/robwallace/423429374/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/robwallace/2870143965/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/robwallace/2870973018/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/loyolny/2866570898/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andyfitzsimmons/2864121002/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andyfitzsimmons/2863258987/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andyfitzsimmons/2863258113/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andyfitzsimmons/2864092270/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andyfitzsimmons/2864088586/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andyfitzsimmons/2864091394/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andyfitzsimmons/2863258541/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andyfitzsimmons/2864092458/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andyfitzsimmons/2864090554/


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Very nice, don't forget Corfu.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I will not ^^ be patient :cheers1:


----------



## Mr.Johnson (Mar 2, 2008)

I love Greece!)) I was in Athena in 2006 and I found it more beautiful than, for exemple, Italy where I had been living for two years. Maybe it isn't so pretty & clear like Milano, but I was in my element there!) Just one thing I didn't like - deserts in bars are very expensive:hahaha:


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

Greece is one the most beautiful countries in the world.
Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagorochoria (villages, towns in Zagora area), Epirus*

Vitsa:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dkilim/3492919421/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dkilim/3425497453/

Tsepelofo:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dkilim/3490529959/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dkilim/3491348842/

(town-hall)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dkilim/3491339348/

Monondredrion:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dkilim/3487818565/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dkilim/3487818143/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dkilim/3488633382/

Palaiochori:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nizz7/3454111316/

Dhilofo:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dkilim/3425495083/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3349534785/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3349534769/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dkilim/3236573233/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dkilim/3426176098/

Spiliotissa monastery:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dkilim/3370183178/

Mikrò Pàpingo








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3350382582/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3350383024/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagorochoria, Epirus*

Papingo:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/makis1980/3635418905/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/makis1980/3635417075/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/makis1980/3636227492/

Gamila mountain:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/makis1980/3636209200/

Kapesovo:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/makis1980/3636199948/

Aristi:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/makis1980/3636205994/

Monondrendri:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/makis1980/3636219224/

Doliani:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dkilim/3199063466/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dkilim/3198215259/


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

^^

PHENOMENAL AND MAGICAL PICTURES!!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed, thanks LEAFS :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagorochoria*

Tsepelofo:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3040921982/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3040086029/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3040085043/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3040083287/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3040083679/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3040084863/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3040084437/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3040085435/

Kapesofo:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3040920198/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3040081695/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3040919854/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3040920524/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3040081191/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3040920712/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Second Part*

Various photos from all Greece


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palace of Knossos, Crete*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wanderlust_kristy/3701223045/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wanderlust_kristy/3701219119/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wanderlust_kristy/3701217055/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wanderlust_kristy/3701216819/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wanderlust_kristy/3701222221/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wanderlust_kristy/3702028262/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wanderlust_kristy/3702025188/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wanderlust_kristy/3702026282/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wanderlust_kristy/3701214759/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wanderlust_kristy/3701215891/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wanderlust_kristy/3701208665/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/katy_farness_pictures/3697461713/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rfreed/3694769365/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis, Athens*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3734068475/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mechanicaleye/3731630907/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/josandretto/3729136437/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/josandretto/3729933100/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffliuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu/3729130708/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/janetfo747/3716989255/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnsylee/3717613598/

Theater of Dionysus:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/josandretto/3729933620/

Temple of Zeus:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/josandretto/3729934670/

Odeon of Herodes Atticus:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/randite/3713684944/


----------



## yianni (Sep 27, 2008)

**



noonghandi said:


> Greece is one the most beautiful countries in the world.
> Thank you for sharing it with us.


i also believe iran also has a great culture and is very beautiful indeed


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/josandretto/3729136437/


The Caryatids of the Erechtheion are so graceful!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ They are...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Archaeological places in Greece*

*Akropoli, Athens*








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo/188.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo/335.jpg

*Dilos island, Cyclades*








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo1/1517.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo1/1518.jpg

*Ancient theatre of Dodoni, Epirus*








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo/561.jpg

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo/53.jpg

*Ancient theatre of Epidavros, Peloponnese*








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo4/4410.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo4/4411.jpg

*The Lion of Amfipolis, Macedonia*








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo1/1626.jpg


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> *Akropoli, Athens*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely shot, also Greece has so many amphitheaters


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Spectacular!


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Some very nice pictures from Thrace - the iron-work on the balconies is quite artistic. And also Zakynthos - seems like a charming town w. a beautiful harbor. Christos - must say you have a done a most prolific job documenting the length and breadth of Greece!!!!


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

good photos


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

very nice places and pics... thsnks :lol:


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

I love the rich history that Greece has. Just beautiful.


----------



## AlukarD359 (May 6, 2008)

Greece is so beautiful

very nice pics


----------



## Oswald Quentin (Sep 14, 2009)

yianni said:


> i am not sure where this pic is u ask about cuz it is rather dark,but i think it is the agios kosmas athletic center next to the old athens airport..
> http://www.airphotos.gr/pireas.htm#
> in this url above is the olympiakos soccer(football) stadium and the peace and friendship stadium in the background


Thanks .Appreciate it. Want to be there for Arsenal -Olmypiakos match in Dec but plans have gone all wrong.:bash:

I did some map searching myself and found the same.


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Pix at night are soo beautiful, lakes too. And the stadiums are great kay: Everything really looks so good. More pics plz


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ More photos coming soon @jawad...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Greek Stadiums*

*Kallimarmaro stadium - Athens city, Attica reg.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/brandnewday10/3950818252/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wmute/3860156552/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sezziedee/3949345859/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gerrybick/3942024422/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3937089236/

*OAKA Olympic Stadium - Athens*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/melanieandjohn/3647892452/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/redde_stijl/3664017535/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/redde_stijl/3664009129/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ikera/3273984003/

LIVERPOOL - AC MILAN:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3497311711/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3498128848/

*Athens Olympic Tae-Kwon-Do Stadium - Athens (P. Faliro)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paspro/3637215690/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paspro/3630747896/


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow lovely tour of Greek Stadiums..so cool


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks alitezar


----------



## Oswald Quentin (Sep 14, 2009)

Excellent pic as always chris.:cheers:

That stadium will never be forgotten because of the thrilling european game it hosted.


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

I love this country, just so beautiful.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh my...mg:. Look at the density. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3937089236/


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

sooo nice!


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

Piraeus port, Athens


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice photo @Rei


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Towers of Athens*

Athens tower (28 floors, 103m):








http://www.flickr.com/photos/comzeradd/3638981472/









e-rooster.gr

Apollon Tower (25 floors, 80m)








e-rooster.gr









e-rooster.gr

Commercial tower of Pireaus (24 floors, 84m):








www.photobucket.com









e-rooster.gr

President hotel (22 floors, 68m)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ava_babili/368713574/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3005350785/

Atrina Center (20 floors, 80m):








e-rooster.gr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/theoro/347020766/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tower of Athens*

*OTE tower (18 floors, 72m)*








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo/254.jpg









e-rooster.gr

Hellenic Ministry of the Interior (18 floors, 65m)








e-rooster.gr

Dhifros apartments building (18 floors, 62m)








e-rooster.gr

Athens expo center (17 floors, 60m)








www.photobucket.com


And other towers, tall buildings in Athens:








e-rooster.gr

Mesogeion ave.:








e-rooster.gr









e-rooster.gr

General view of -all- towers of Athens:








e-rooster.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Few aerial and skyline photos of Athens
All photos of this post found here: *http://e-rooster.gr/06/2005/186*:





































(my favourite):


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

^^Fantastic Views Chris!


----------



## whosever (Nov 6, 2009)

beautiful pics


----------



## dexa (Oct 27, 2009)

^^Waw Amazing Photo's christos-greece


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Weclome for your comments guys :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Archeological sites in Greece*

Archeological sites in Greece beyond Acropolis...

*Archeological site below the New Acropolis museum, Athens*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/one-thirteen/4061276890/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/one-thirteen/4060504967/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/one-thirteen/4060509335/

*Ancient Agora of Kos town (Kos island), Dodecanese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bazylek/3831109626/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3953856178/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/boellie/3021434991/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3077166951/

*Ancient Theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese* the biggest ancient theater in Greece:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/avisekh/3964306004/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/spap/3065394333/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hybridotus/4035500265/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3846903440/


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/nomorefuckingdjs/4195205995/


omg, how cool you can see the roots of these trees, such a nice light display


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ It was a nice Christmas decoration...


----------



## Yaghuth (Apr 14, 2009)

i love this country , i love it's people , i love every thing about it ,
it have the best of the Medel East and Europe ,,


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Yaghuth said:


> i love this country , i love it's people , i love every thing about it ,
> it have the best of the Medel East and Europe ,,


Thanks for your comment Yaghuth


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

The color of the greek beaches water is stunning. The gods blessed this land!!!! Everything is fantastic.


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

Christos, when you post a new set of pictures?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Here on this thread? Soon


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

I am sad... even though it's been 5 years, I was suppose to go to Greece with my class but the trip got canceled... 

ONE DAY, GREECE!


----------



## darknyt1 (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm always fascinated with the architecture and people of Greece. Hoping I can visit this beautiful country someday.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you for the comments guys 

@Imperfect Ending: Do not worry, some day you will visit Greece


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The archeological site of Mycenae*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chuckgerlovich/5108057427/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/klearchos/4880700258/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/boombax/5064012275/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/midian_/5048932844/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/priscillasze/5019638282/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/franksinks/5000504210/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jhepburn/4978960208/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shobhakoushik/4848356796/in/photostream/


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

such rich history. thanks for the photos.


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Hmmm... The archeological site of Mycenae is very interesting.


----------



## gmoney (Sep 16, 2011)

oraios!


----------

